# Bearded Dragon Hides In Corners When Out



## PokeyUK (Jan 10, 2012)

Hello,

I've had my beardie (Bill) for roughly 5 years and he has been perfect!
I tamed him when I got him and he pretty much doesn't mind anything and has never even got aggressive towards me.
I bring him out of his tank as much as I can, often for a couple of hours and allow him to roam around and find places etc. He used to always explore and try to climb places.

However, recently when I have been getting him out he just finds a darker, shaded corner and 'snuggles' down and just sits there with his head down and maybe looks around with his eyes. Sometimes he may even go off too sleep!
He is still perfectly fine with me picking him up so it's not like he is scared of coming out and doesn't like it but it's just odd and quite frustrating as I used to love seeing him run around and do silly things whilst exploring.

So my question is, Is this normal? There isn't anything wrong with him (visibly at least) and he still has his appetite and is drinking.
I was kind of starting to wonder if he is just bored of the room he goes in to explore and has explored it all so maybe I should put him somewhere more unfamiliar and see if he explores then.

If you have any ideas please reply 

Many thanks,

-Ollie


----------



## ReptileWoman (Dec 28, 2011)

my beardies tend to do it aswell, its not unusual i think its mainly down to the fact that they arent an active lizard really so they enjoy just curling up.... 

im sure someone with more useful advice may come along soon but as i say mine do it too. i also think its an age thing.


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey there, 
I wouldn't worry about it - if he wasn't comfortable and relaxed, he wouldn't fall asleep :2thumb:

I bring Oliver downstairs every few days, and I know exactly what he'll do. He'll sit on me for a few minutes, then he'll get a little antsy.

I'll put him down on the floor, and he'll head over towards the tv, go behind the tv unit, and fall asleep - guaranteed!!

I jus leave him as he seems happy, but because we've got laminate, I feel his wee belly could get cold, so I've a wee towel behind there for him to lie on - too cute for words :flrt:


----------



## PokeyUK (Jan 10, 2012)

Ah brilliant, thanks for your help, has definitely put me at ease 

'Oliver' has the same pattern as mine, enjoys sitting on me for a bit then toddles off for a shady spot.

Many thanks,

-Ollie 

:2thumb:


----------



## SallyDragon (Aug 15, 2011)

Sally is the same, I will get her out of her viv and she will sit with me on the sofa for a bit then leg it off across the other side of the room behind my craft boxes and go to sleep! She does this cute little wiggle thing with her body like she is getting comfy! Some times she will snuggle up on me and seems to like my fleecy dressing gown the best as she like to push her head under the collar and go to sleep!


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

SallyDragon said:


> Sally is the same, I will get her out of her viv and she will sit with me on the sofa for a bit then leg it off across the other side of the room behind my craft boxes and go to sleep! She does this cute little wiggle thing with her body like she is getting comfy! Some times she will snuggle up on me and seems to like my fleecy dressing gown the best as she like to push her head under the collar and go to sleep!


I LOVE that little snuggle thing. Especially when they're falling asleep on your chest, and they snuggle into your neck :flrt::flrt:

Off the scale cuteness!!!


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

Its cooooooold outside mooooom.

lol

Coolder = nap time, and chances are that its not as bright either in the room as it is in the viv so it will trigger sleep mode.

Mine usually only stay out for about 10 minutes each a day then they are ready to get back into their nice warm house. The female on the bottom of the stack will just go jump back into her house when she ready (its only 9 inches off the ground to the lip of her glass runner)


----------

